# Has anyone given a feral a home?



## Peregrine Falcon (29 December 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has given a feral a home at their stables?  We have a rat problem, little blighters are burrowing under the barn.  Poison is down and hoping that will have some affect but I've wanted to get a cat or two there for some time.  What stipulations do the charity put down?


----------



## Equi (29 December 2014)

I have and if you keep it in a pen/stable for a few weeks and feed it very quietly every day it should feel safe enough to stay. A charity mostly want them indoors, but if you ask specifically for a cat who is wild they usually can come up with one.


Take the poison up immediately though. It is an horrifically painful death but if anything else eats it/the vermin, they also suffer the death - inc your new cat


----------



## Janee (29 December 2014)

Interested in this, since we lost the stable cat seems like the mice and rats are creeping back and wondered how you persuade them to stay?


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2014)

equi said:



			A charity mostly want them indoors, but if you ask specifically for a cat who is wild they usually can come up with one.
		
Click to expand...

Cats Protection league are desperate inmost areas for homes for ferals, the last thing they want is for them to be indoor in fact they tell people that you cannot tame ferals (which is not always the case), the trap feral, neuter them and release back to where they came from if possible but with kittens they try to move them to places where people will provide food and keep an eye on them.
The advice is usually to keep them locked in a stable or similar for 3 weeks,feeding daily and with bedding and a litter tray provided,if you can put a chair in there and sit with them for a little while each day then they become used to you being about-just sit in there read a book or similar and they may come and investigate you.Let them out on a quiet day when it is just you and make sure they are hungry when you let them out. A great tip is when they first arrive call them from outside the stable as you go to feed them, so call 'kitty kitty' on your way to put food in stable, cats will learn to come when called if food is available and once they are out and about it means you will see them each day and know they are ok.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 December 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			Cats Protection league are desperate inmost areas for homes for ferals, the last thing they want is for them to be indoor in fact they tell people that you cannot tame ferals (which is not always the case), the trap feral, neuter them and release back to where they came from if possible but with kittens they try to move them to places where people will provide food and keep an eye on them.
The advice is usually to keep them locked in a stable or similar for 3 weeks,feeding daily and with bedding and a litter tray provided,if you can put a chair in there and sit with them for a little while each day then they become used to you being about-just sit in there read a book or similar and they may come and investigate you.Let them out on a quiet day when it is just you and make sure they are hungry when you let them out. A great tip is when they first arrive call them from outside the stable as you go to feed them, so call 'kitty kitty' on your way to put food in stable, cats will learn to come when called if food is available and once they are out and about it means you will see them each day and know they are ok.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I don't believe that the Cats Protection would say you cannot tame a ferral cat because you can tame them.
  They do get ferral cats in but they are hard to find homes for, and they do tend to clog the pens up if they of the sort that do not want to get tamed not many homes come up for them which is why the Cats Protection to try tame them.

 OP phone a few branches close to you as you might find some cats in neighbouring branches.


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Sorry I don't believe that the Cats Protection would say you cannot tame a ferral cat because you can tame them.
  They do get ferral cats in but they are hard to find homes for, and they do tend to clog the pens up if they of the sort that do not want to get tamed not many homes come up for them which is why the Cats Protection to try tame them.

 OP phone a few branches close to you as you might find some cats in neighbouring branches.
		
Click to expand...

I work with CPL near  me and the advice they give is that you cannot tame a feral cat over ten weeks I like you do not feel this is always the case but I can assure that is the advice they give near me.

they also do not take them in in  my area they have a neutering scheme and trap neuter and re release with their ears tipped, if they have homes lined up for ferals they will relocate kittens but they do not relocate adults cats as other cats just move into the vacant area and the problem continue.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 December 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			I work with CPL near  me and the advice they give is that you cannot tame a feral cat over ten weeks I like you do not feel this is always the case but I can assure that is the advice they give near me.

they also do not take them in in  my area they have a neutering scheme and trap neuter and re release with their ears tipped, if they have homes lined up for ferals they will relocate kittens but they do not relocate adults cats as other cats just move into the vacant area and the problem continue.
		
Click to expand...




Psssssssst                  do not use the word work   I got told off once by head office  as we do not work (get money)  we volunteer our services




Well I have been a  Cats Protection foster since 2006 and have sucessfuly tamed 3 ferrals last year who are now lap cats and I get regular photos from their owners,  I have tamed many other ferrals who have been in my pens, my branch asks us to try everything we can to tame them and we have currently 2 ferrals within pens in one of our fosters pens.

 We rarely return them to an area as mostly they were too many cats in that area, maybe one or two return if the person is willing to cope with a  cat or two they are neutered and ears tipped.
 2 of these cats Loki  and Thor both rehomed seperatly we found on the streets near me and I took them in


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 December 2014)

Thanks for the replies.  I went on our local CPL website after posting last night and they are looking for homes for feral cats.  Had 3 "tame" ones through them already.  We would need permission of the owner of the barn though, one of them is away til mid Feb so we may need to wait. 

I'd happily spend more hours at the fields, cat taming if possible.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 December 2014)

we had 4 for our yard and 2 of them stayed very wild and 2 tamed enough so we could stroke them but not pick them up,  we didn't actually try to tame them at all, this was just as they got used to us being the food  bearers  so im sure we could have completely tamed those 2.   we kept them shut in for 2 weeks and none of them ever ran away..we provided cardboard boxes with bedding in the barn and the sheds and they seemed very happy for many years till old age caught up with them...there is often an ad in h & h asking for stable homes for ferals so try them when you are ready..


----------



## ashlingm (29 December 2014)

We had ferals show up at our yard. There was a male and a female. Trapped the male and got him neutered, but didn't get the female on time and she produced 4 gorgeous babies. We lost 1 on the road, 2 got rehomed to my friends yard and the last one went missing a few weeks after she was neutered (I never found a body on the road and she was unbelievably friendly so I just hope someone took pity on her and kept her).

If you aren't lucky enough to have ferals wander in to your yard maybe contact a local cat rescue group or google TNR (trap, neuter, release) programmes in your area. A local cat rescue should be able to point you in the right direction anyway! Most are run by people who spent their own time and money neutering and rehoming feral cats. Our rescues love when yard owners come looking for feral cats as they tend to take on more than one 

I would second keeping the cat in a cage for 2 weeks or so, so that the cats learn that this is their new home and where to get dinner  

Ours get fed in the morning... often before the horses. They appear and run over to me meowing as soon as I appear  They will get fed again in the evening if they are  around. I tend to leave dry food out all the time (especially now its colder...presume they could do with a bit of extra grub!). I've been lucky that they don't leave us presents ...but we haven't had a rat or mouse on the yard since they arrived! We did have a few before they came along! 

I would completely recommend getting a feral! They may not be cuddly or affectionate in the normal sense but they are hardy little things and I love having ours around  I'd be lost without them!


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Psssssssst                  do not use the word work   I got told off once by head office  as we do not work (get money)  we volunteer our services




Well I have been a  Cats Protection foster since 2006 and have sucessfuly tamed 3 ferrals last year who are now lap cats and I get regular photos from their owners,  I have tamed many other ferrals who have been in my pens, my branch asks us to try everything we can to tame them and we have currently 2 ferrals within pens in one of our fosters pens.

 We rarely return them to an area as mostly they were too many cats in that area, maybe one or two return if the person is willing to cope with a  cat or two they are neutered and ears tipped.
 2 of these cats Loki  and Thor both rehomed seperatly we found on the streets near me and I took them in
		
Click to expand...

I work at a vets and we do all the local branches work and here they re release them all unless they have a home waiting


----------



## MagicMelon (29 December 2014)

I don't think many cats will kill rats. Rats bite like hell, they'd have to be very brave! I've had cats for years (including my mum working for the CPL so we often had rescues) and never ever seen one with a rat, mine used to love my pet rats!

Please just remember that if you do get one, it is still a responsibilty.  You can't just think it'll live on rats and fend for itself. You'll need to feed daily, take it to the vet for usual things, give it somewhere warm and dry etc.


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			Please just remember that if you do get one, it is still a responsibilty.  You can't just think it'll live on rats and fend for itself. You'll need to feed daily, take it to the vet for usual things, give it somewhere warm and dry etc.
		
Click to expand...

true ferals do not go to the vet for the 'normal things', yes they need food and they may need medical attention at some point but also a true feral cannot be handled and you will only manage to trap the a couple of times at most so medical attention is very limited.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 December 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			I don't think many cats will kill rats. Rats bite like hell, they'd have to be very brave! I've had cats for years (including my mum working for the CPL so we often had rescues) and never ever seen one with a rat, mine used to love my pet rats!

Please just remember that if you do get one, it is still a responsibilty.  You can't just think it'll live on rats and fend for itself. You'll need to feed daily, take it to the vet for usual things, give it somewhere warm and dry etc.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am completely dotty about my animals, wouldn't expect cats to fend for themselves at all.  I am a responsible person hence the post in the first place!  They would be fed twice daily and we're planning where would be best to have their "beds" in the hay barn.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 December 2014)

Not sure I understand the definition of a feral cat. I've had a few unhandled farm cats and older kittens in the past, all, except one, made brilliant pet cats. They loved being indoors and were very affectionate. They weren't locked inside for 3 weeks, just orientated over a couple of days and fed regularly. Why do the CPL think they don't ?


----------



## twiggy2 (30 December 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Not sure I understand the definition of a feral cat. I've had a few unhandled farm cats and older kittens in the past, all, except one, made brilliant pet cats. They loved being indoors and were very affectionate. They weren't locked inside for 3 weeks, just orientated over a couple of days and fed regularly. Why do the CPL think they don't ?
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if it is so they do not get peoples hopes up,  there are a lot that you will never tame but I think they come from lines of feral cats that are fearful of humans-we see a lot at work that come in in a feral trap which means they can be pushed to one end of the trap by a moving divider they are sedated through the bars by injection and the injection is reversed when they are back in the trap-they are truley feral and there is no way you could deal with them any other way-we do get a few in that are very friendly cats once caught but so spooky when on home turf that certain people can stroke but not much else they go onto be homed into households


----------



## Alec Swan (30 December 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Not sure I understand the definition of a feral cat. &#8230;&#8230;.. ?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered too,  so I've just googled the word and with the assumption that it refers to an animal which by 'type',  was bred to live alongside or with man,  so it would be an animal which has reverted to being wild,  though previously of,  or from parentage which had a 'domesticated' existence.

Most farm animals,  dogs,  pigs,  horses,  cattle and cats,  when born wild,  remain mostly outside the immediate reach of man.

I think that's it! 

Alec.


----------



## Amymay (30 December 2014)

We had three feral kittens turn up on our yard many moons ago. Within weeks they were happy to be handled, and one in particular eventually moved into the house - rarely to come out again 

We had a 'kitty' on the yard in which liveries put any odd money they had. This more or less covered all their vets fees and food. The YO was very generous in that they did spend a tremendous amount of money on one of them when it was very ill. As were the main veterinary practice we used, as they never charged for vaccinations, and quite often 'forgot' to bill us for wormers or flee treatments.

We rarely saw a mouse, and never a rat.


----------



## hobo (30 December 2014)

Well we must have a very brave feral because he killed a rat the other night in front of me. He held it down till it stopped screaming and was a bit pissed that a cow came along and interrupted his head munching.
Our cats always appear on their own and seem to know when there is a vacancy, it only works to have one cat though as when 2 toms moved in they fought every day until one thought he could take on our 45kg dog. The one that was left got much tamer when the fighting stopped.
I feed them dry food and milk that the calves have and worm them but that is it.



MagicMelon said:



			I don't think many cats will kill rats. Rats bite like hell, they'd have to be very brave! I've had cats for years (including my mum working for the CPL so we often had rescues) and never ever seen one with a rat, mine used to love my pet rats!

Please just remember that if you do get one, it is still a responsibilty.  You can't just think it'll live on rats and fend for itself. You'll need to feed daily, take it to the vet for usual things, give it somewhere warm and dry etc.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (30 December 2014)

I had two four month old feral brothers from a cat rescue organisation and they - who were supposed to be yard cats-became the most adorable affectionate cuddly cats. I love feral cats-currently have another rehomed via our vets at 2.5 years as previous owners found him unmanageable and sent him to vets for rehome or pts-and he has become cuddly, purring, affectionate. They need confident handling if you want to handle them-we used to touch the new one with an old soft shoe until he calmed down, then we could stroke him.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 December 2014)

I'm not sure feeding them inhibits hunting drive anyway-I've seen mine catch 3 mice in succession after dinner-and eat their heads. when he gets bored of voles and mice, he takes off for 2/3 days to go ratting/rabbiting at the farm across the valley. 

Mine isn't a feral, I wanted to have some sort of relationship with a cat if we were to get one. He was picked up at a farm as a stray.He's a huge tom and the only thing he's wary of is my muscovy drake. He's a complete dude and am sure he was a pet at some point although not neutered until at the rescue as a 3yo. He has a cat flap into our (stupidly massive) utility room where he can sleep on the boiler and another into hay/feed/tackroom. I've poultry and waterfowl and no rats.


----------



## Amymay (30 December 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I'm not sure feeding them inhibits hunting drive anyway
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Miss Spider will happily dump some mice at the door after eating.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 December 2014)

just looking at the 11th dec h & h and there is an ad in livery services for a feral cat charity.  www.snipcats,org and they will deliver cats up to 4 hours drive from London free of  charge and they provide a starter pack and release pen....sounds like a good deal to me..


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 December 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			just looking at the 11th dec h & h and there is an ad in livery services for a feral cat charity.  www.snipcats,org and they will deliver cats up to 4 hours drive from London free of  charge and they provide a starter pack and release pen....sounds like a good deal to me..
		
Click to expand...

What a great thiong and good link, thank you for posting  def a link to remember oh yes without the comar splash its  a full stop of link wont work.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 December 2014)

oops,  must be the wine!!!!!!!!


----------



## twiggy2 (31 December 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			just looking at the 11th dec h & h and there is an ad in livery services for a feral cat charity.  www.snipcats,org and they will deliver cats up to 4 hours drive from London free of  charge and they provide a starter pack and release pen....sounds like a good deal to me..
		
Click to expand...

thats a great deal but it is worth checking they are FIV/FELV tested


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 January 2015)

just checked on their website and they are tested..they are based in north London  and have been in operation for 25 years so hopefully know what they are doing..


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 January 2015)

I have one... brought home as a feral, couldnt get near her and she inflicted some serious damage to my husband when he tried to catch her. We kept her shut in a stable for about 6 weeks, she had a bed and some bales to hide around. I just went in and fed her but didnt bother her. Now I can hardly get anything done without her round my legs, sitting on the windowsill miaowing at me etc! I was never a cat person! She comes running to me now though and does this vibrating tail thing which i read means she is happy, I lifted her the other day and she was almost curling herself round my neck - then my hubby appeared and she shot off like greased lightning!


----------



## widget (9 January 2015)

We took two feral kittens on from our local rescue as they were clogging up space (we tend to take their waifs and strays and not rehomables anyway) the kittens were evil when arrived bad were not only scared but also food obsessed and would attack us for food (think four clawed feet and a set of teeth going for your hand!) they are now much tamer and neutered and ready to start mousing. We have a tame cat who is a fierce killer! He takes rats, mice, pigeons, rabbits and magpies so keeps our population down. We have 'lost' a few cats that have been adopted by locals in the village so a feral is great from that respect as tend to be territorial and won't move in with a little old lady!


----------



## Charlie007 (9 January 2015)

We took on 2 ferral kittens, brother and sister, about 5 years ago. We couldn't get near them. We locked them in a stable with a litter tray, water and food.  After about a week they were already getting friendly. Can't remember exactly how long we kept them in the stable but we were worried sick that once free we wouldn't see them again!!  Need not have worried as they returned to the stable to be fed. They are both very loving cats now and do a great job keeping the the rodent population down!!


----------



## Janee (10 January 2015)

We are just at the start of this journey, I have been in touch with a local cat rescue for help and advice.  I  am told we need to keep them secure for about a week and once their "sat nav" kick in and they decide it is a nice place to be we can let them roam.  We have 2 ordered and hope they will be with us next week, I am so excited, esp after finding a mouse in a water bucket yesterday, I can't bear the thought of them running over the ponies.  Does any one know if they will use a litter tray? i will keep you updated.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 January 2015)

OOoohh, how exciting.  Please let me know how it goes, I will be very interested.


----------



## pip6 (12 January 2015)

We took on three ferals from cpl about 10 years ago. Still have 2, no longer feral, love their tickles. Have to say they are lousy mousers but we still love them dearly. I have to set mouse traps to control vermin. Ours were kept in large cage on arrival for a month with a litter tray until they were settled.


----------



## LCH611 (30 January 2015)

SNIPcats (advertise in H&H and also have FB page) are fantastic to deal with as they give you a complete starter pack - cages/beds/litter tray food etc. We kept ours in for 10 days and the first night we let them out they caught a large rat. Last winter I lost loads of bantams to rats  by the Spring we had a major infestation. We got on top of it and these year the ferals seem to be doing a top job!


----------



## Janee (30 January 2015)

We ended up with 2 ex strays, we kept them in for 9 days and we have just let them out 2 days ago when the weather was awful because we thought they would be  less likely to try explore outside.  They are lovely cats, personalities are coming out, BUT I haven't seen any evidence of mice/rat catching yet, although neither have I seen any tails scurrying away since we let them out.


----------



## mandyroberts (4 April 2015)

I took 2 ferals as stable cats (kept in for 2months in stable etc etc). I live on a very quiet country lane and after 3 months of going out, one was run over. Her sister then chose to become friendly and was the cuddliest house cat I have ever had. I had another 2 ferals I got at 11 weeks and they always lived in the house (with free access to outdoors) and they are still quite twitchy at 10 years old. I read that after 8 weeks it is much harder to 'tame' them but my original feral proved this not to be the case.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 April 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Just wondering if anyone has given a feral a home at their stables?  We have a rat problem, little blighters are burrowing under the barn.  Poison is down and hoping that will have some affect but I've wanted to get a cat or two there for some time.  What stipulations do the charity put down?
		
Click to expand...

Depends which charity




kept in a locked room or cage 3 weeks - they will be microchiped already  - they need somewhere warm and dry to get out of weather.  Need feeding as well as catching their own food call a charity and get their terms and conditions.






RSPCA*  will cat be catching mice?  sorry we don't home cats to kill mice!!!!! Idiots


----------



## Janee (5 April 2015)

Update, the boys have settled very well, they are so friendly and have become part of the yard family, and they are doing a great job, frequently have shrieks from fellow liveries when they come across part munched rats and mice.  Only downside so far, YO complaining they have decided to use the barn conversion building site as a litter tray


----------



## MagicMelon (22 April 2015)

Have to say we've had lots of cats over the years (my mum was in the CPL for a few years) and I've never seen one catch a rat! Please remember OP that you'll still need to feed the cat daily, give it shelter (and warmth in winter) and vaccinate it etc. so its not really an easy fix for your problem.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 April 2015)

MagicMelon said:



			Have to say we've had lots of cats over the years (my mum was in the CPL for a few years) and I've never seen one catch a rat! Please remember OP that you'll still need to feed the cat daily, give it shelter (and warmth in winter) and vaccinate it etc. so its not really an easy fix for your problem.
		
Click to expand...

All my cats have caught rats including one whose favourite trick was letting them go alive in the house .
Our cat recently died but had been going out and about much since last summer we had far far more rodents this winter .


----------



## hackneylass2 (1 May 2015)

'RSPCA* will cat be catching mice? sorry we don't home cats to kill mice!!!!! Idiots'

Good Gawd, if you believe that, you will believe anything!!!


----------

